# Fisherman's knot for knitting



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Great article and tutorial here:
http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/140717_a.asp


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Knitters have been using this same knot and calling it the "Magic Knot". Thanks for the video it makes it very clear.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using the fisherman's knot since before I knew it was called the magic know. (Couldn't possibly be because I used to tie leaders to DH lines, huh?) I still look at the yarn as if it is an alien creature when it is time to connect. I find this lady's explanation the clearest of any I've seen. Thank you.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, as I live and breathe! That is just way too simple!!! I am now going to give that a try the next time instead of the Russian Method. Now I know I have options! Thank you so very much.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Does this knot really hold up well? With the ends clipped so
short I am scared to use it. I fear it will come undone after
being worn several times or washed. Haven't worked up the courage to use it yet.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The nice part of the two knots is that they work together to keep the pressure of the other know. I've not had them come out even on my wrist warmers- and they get washed a lot.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess I am fairly traditional. It makes feel all squeamish, and don't want to use it. It makes me uncomfortable.....

Thanks for sharing though. I'm not against all new ideas!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

I use this knot all the time and I've never had them come undone.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

I've used this knot on scarves, afghans, cowls, sweaters, mittens and hats. I've never had a knot come out & some things, like the hats and mittens have been washed (by my daughter, no need for them here!!) often and the knots hold up beautifully.
BIG bonus of having no ends to weave in, I love that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Have been using it a lot since about one year, and it's great.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

A new name for the Magic knot, I have doing this for a loooooooong time. A good option to have in your library.

same knot and calling it the "Magic Knot". Thanks for the video it makes it very clear.[/quote]


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I just don't like to knot my fibers. I prefer the Russian join, much smoother.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

beaz said:


> Great article and tutorial here:
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/140717_a.asp


Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

This video makes it easier to understand. Thanks so much.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I have tried many knots, the magic knot, the Russian knot, the knot showed here by what ever name. My favorite is the braid it does not show and I make it about 3 inches long I don't think it will ever come out. So far it hasn't.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> Does this knot really hold up well? With the ends clipped so
> short I am scared to use it. I fear it will come undone after
> being worn several times or washed. Haven't worked up the courage to use it yet.


I was taught this knot over 40 yrs ago and still use it. Never had it slip yet. My husband was a lobsterman off the coast of Maine and it is used there daily! If it will stand up to storms in the Atlantic Ocean I think it would hold in clothing. He has thrown the rope away but because it chaffed through not because the knot slipped out. So I think it is a good knot to know and use when needed.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it, thank you!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I love her explanation. Thanks!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I discovered this knot last summer when I was working allot with bamboo yarn, the ends always work their way out even when I used the Russian join and tacked the ends down. I highly recommend this method for The slipper texture of any plant based yarn as well as silk. as you can snip the ends very close to the knot and it wont unravel.
Here is the way I recommend you weave in any loose ends
http://knitca.blogspot.ca/2013/08/video-tutorial-on-how-to-weave-in.html


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Grammylynn, I will start using this knot then.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

I too learned this as the magic knot and have used it in several baby blankets I made out of pipsqueak yarn with great success. The blanket I made for my 2 yr old granddaughter has been washed numerous times ....sometimes 2-3 times a week without any issues.


----------

